# Peer Gynt tech spec



## Browser (20 Mar 2013)

Can anyone help me with wheel sizes and seat height of a Peer Gynt please? I'm kinda-sorta looking at buying one as a first 'bent and as I am a nostalgic old twit who has wanted a 'bent ever since seeing Christopher Walken riding an Avatar 2000 in the film Brainstorm, but would like some background info first.
Thanks, in advance


----------



## Mr Magoo (20 Mar 2013)

Try D.TEK based near Ely for Peer Gynt info + spares + servicing and used machines
Hope that helps .


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250822689976
Sale has ended by the way, don't get your hopes up. But the basics are there.

Current auction
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Radius-Pe...1201854343?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item3380a86f87


----------



## xpc316e (24 Mar 2013)

I am afraid that I am unable to assist with specs on the Peer Gynt, but I did own a Radius C4 which had twin 20 inch wheels. It was similar in all other respects to the Peer Gynt, and was very well made. I can offer you my opinion of the C4: they are bikes for the open road as the wheelbase/limited steering lock makes them unwieldy in town traffic. They are extremely comfortable, but I found mine had quite a high minimum balance speed which made starting on hills something of a challenge.


----------

